# 75 g fowlr stocking options!!!!!!!



## zacheyp (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey guys, happy new year!!
Im thinking of doing a predatory 75 g fowlr!
I am concerned about 2 things 1: filtration i won't do a sump, so I'll use a canister filter, but are they noisy? 2 stocking, how does this list look:
1 kole tang
1 spotted bristletooth tang
1 flame angel
1 maroon clown
1 butterfly fish
1 Valentini puffer
1 wrasse
1 dottyback
Thanks and again happy new year


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

zacheyp said:


> Hey guys, happy new year!!
> Im thinking of doing a predatory 75 g fowlr!
> I am concerned about 2 things 1: filtration i won't do a sump, so I'll use a canister filter, but are they noisy? 2 stocking, how does this list look:
> 1 kole tang
> ...


You can run a filter, and no they are to noisy. Second, your stocking list looks sound.


----------



## zacheyp (Dec 27, 2011)

Would that list have aggression issues?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

The Maroon Clowns are a bit nasty, oh and depending on which Wrasse you get.


----------



## zacheyp (Dec 27, 2011)

Would live rock, powerheads and a skimmer be enough filtration?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

zacheyp said:


> Would live rock, powerheads and a skimmer be enough filtration?


Yup. And my bad I had a typo above. None of the filters that I've owned ever made any noise. Sorry bout that.


----------



## zacheyp (Dec 27, 2011)

With a Valentini puffer are there any inverts I. Could. Get?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

zacheyp said:


> With a Valentini puffer are there any inverts I. Could. Get?


 They'll eat em.


----------



## zacheyp (Dec 27, 2011)

if i got another fish instead of the puffer could i keep inverts, what other fish would you reccomend?


----------



## zacheyp (Dec 27, 2011)

do you guys think a yellow tang can live in a 75?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

zacheyp said:


> do you guys think a yellow tang can live in a 75?


 Tank not long enough. But thats just me. Its not really about gallons with Tangs, as it is about how long the tank is.


----------



## zacheyp (Dec 27, 2011)

Reefing Madness said:


> Tank not long enough. But thats just me. Its not really about gallons with Tangs, as it is about how long the tank is.


so you would stick to the kole and spotted bristletooth?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

zacheyp said:


> so you would stick to the kole and spotted bristletooth?


 Neither in a 75. You need the 100g 5' tank for those. If I'm not mistaken, your 75g is only 4' long.


----------

